
A teenager won a $25,000 award for a solution to eliminate blind spots for cars - mpweiher
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/06/us/teenager-invention-blind-spot-trnd/index.html
======
remotecool
I think it's great she came up with a solution..but mounting a web cam to the
top of your car isn't really practical.

~~~
Jamwinner
Or new, this has been around since the 90s in concept cars. I will do a search
for the prior art if i have time. I do recall the first backup cam was volvos
safety car, which inspired the 240 (which never got it, and only got airbags
20some years later.)

------
Jamwinner
[https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/195951-jaguar-concept-
ca...](https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/195951-jaguar-concept-car-has-
transparent-pillars-advanced-hud-with-mario-kart-like-ghost-mode)

Prior art. This is fake news at its best.

